# Pc erkennt DLAN nicht!



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hey! Ich habe mir heute bei Saturn das devolo dLan 500 duo gekauft, um meinem Pc im 1.stock mit dem Router im erdgeschoss zu verinden (wlan bricht mir zu oft ab usw.)
Habe alles so gemacht wie in der beschreibung im internet und in der verpackung selber.
Mein Vater meint das ganze läuft auch auf der gleichen Phase (Stromnetz) und ist natürlich am gleichen Zählerkasten.
Router ist die "A1 WlanBox". Bitte um hilfe! Das Devolo cockpit erkennt nur das 500er duo sonst nichts.
Als ich jedoch das ganze konfiguriert habe, sah ich unter dem "Wlan icon" in der taskleiste einen Hinweis mit "Netzwerk Identifizieren". Danach wurde aber normal zum Wlan verbunden und nicht zum Lan anschluss... 
Habe alles mit Bildern dokumentiert. Danke schonmal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich sehe nur ein Bild, das ich kaum identifizieren kann  


Die PowenLANs mögen es nicht, in allzu langen Steckdosen-Verteiler-Kolonnen zu hängen, tu sie am besten direkt in die Wand oder häng vor deinen Verteiler noch einen kleinen davor, in den nur der Devolo kommt.


----------



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich seh die Bilder normal O.o oder was meinst du? 
Ich sollte sie also in einzelne steckdosen machen?
Ich versuchs mal!


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Huch, jetzt habe ich plötzlich 3 Bilder, davon zwei verschiedene  

Versuch das mal 


Steht auch in der Installationsanleitung:
http://www.devolo.com/products/dLAN...nstallation-instructions-dLAN-500-duo-com.pdf
(welche offensichtlich selbst noch für Kinder verständlich sein sollte, so ohne ein einziges geschriebenes Wort ...  )


Was sagt denn das dLan-Cockpit?


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

Als erstes die WLAN Verbindung deaktivieren. Dann sollte automatisch immer LAN genommen werden.


----------



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal den Adapter vom Router in eine einzelne Steckdose gemacht und den am Pc in eine "doppelte" (anderst gehts leider nicht)
Ich habe mich nach der Anleitung der offiziellen Seite orientiert hat aber leider nichts gebracht...
Wenn ich wlan deaktiviere wird nur angezeigt,dass eine Wlan Verbindung verfügbar ist.
Das Cockpit...nunja


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Wie kann dir dann noch angezeigt werden, dass WLAN verfügbar ist ??   Du sollst nicht die Verbindung trennen sondern den Adapter abschalten,  dann sicherstellen dass dein LAN soweit aktiv ist und dann nochmal den PowerLAN-Adapter neu einstöpseln.  Und dann sollte das normalerweise gehen ...


----------



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Und wie kann ich den Adapter abschalten? Meinst du den vom Router? Sry ich kapiers grade nicht


----------



## jamie (10. Januar 2014)

Mach mal einen einfachen Test: schnapp dir 'nen Laptop oder deinen Pc oder what ever und steck die Adapter in zwei Dosen, die direkt nebeneinander liegen. Wenn's dann geht, probierst du die möglichen Störgrößen ( Mehrfachstecker, räumliche Entfernung etc.) durch...


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Tipp einfach in die Suche des startmenüs "Netzwerkverbindungen" ein, in dem dazugehörigen Fenster werden die dann aufgelistet 

Edit: Jamies idee ist auch gut


----------



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich die wlan verbindung deaktivier und die Lan verbindung aktivier wird mir diese Lanverbindung als "nicht identifizierbares netzwerk" angezeigt...
Jamies Idee kann ich leider so gerade nicht probieren da ich weder Laptop habe noch kann ich den Pc eben nach unten tragen 
....


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Na dann ist klar warum du bisher nichts gefunden hast  

"Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk" ist schonmal ganz gut, das ist die Standardausgabe wenn Windows nur einen der beiden Adapter findet.  Jetzt musst du nur noch die Verbindung zwischen den beiden hinkriegen.  

Ich kenne die neue Serie nicht, aber die alten hatten einfache Status-LEDs die anzeigten ob sie gerade mit ihrem Gegenstück kommunizieren können oder nicht ...


----------



## Beni19 (10. Januar 2014)

Die LED leuchet nicht konstant, sondern blinkt im langsamen tempo grün.. bei beiden steckern


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Und was sagt uns das Handbuch darüber?  

Habs nachgeguckt:  Es heißt, dass sie keine Verbindung zueinander bekommen.



Schließ die beiden doch mal nebeneinander an um sicherzustellen, dass sie prinzipiell funktionieren.


----------



## Beni19 (11. Januar 2014)

Also einfach ohne Lankabel in zwei nebeneinanderliegende Steckdosen?
Guten Morgen übrigens ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Guten "Morgen" 

Ja genau, die Verbindung sollten die beiden ja trotzdem herstellen.


----------



## Beni19 (11. Januar 2014)

So ich hab jetzt mal beide stecker nebeneinander platziert: die eine leuchtet dauerhaft (hab die zuerst reingesteckt) und die andere blinkt wieder langsam..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

Kräftig draufhauen!

...nein natürlich nicht. Kann man an den Teilen sowas wie einen Factory Reset machen?


----------



## Beni19 (11. Januar 2014)

es gibt einen "Sync knopf" wie ich den einfach mal nenne, aber ich kapier nicht so ganz was ich damit anstellen sollte
(der ist natürlich auf beiden steckern vorhanden und wenn ich den drücke leuchtet die led schnell grün


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Der Knopf ist glaube ich nur für die Verschlüsselung der Übertragung.  Ich verweise (mal wieder) aufs Handbuch.


Wieso kriegen die beiden denn selbst jetzt keine Verbindung ?!


----------



## Beni19 (11. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung... ich hab das mal so ein paar stunden gelassen.
jetzt leuchten beide wieder langsam


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Und wenn du da jetzt zwei Geräte dranhängst ?


----------



## Beni19 (11. Januar 2014)

wie soll ich das machen wenn beide neben mein pc im ersten stock sind und der router im erdgeschoss


----------



## Ash1983 (11. Januar 2014)

Hast du den Knopf zur Verschlüsselung mal getestet um die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden ggf. einfach zu erzwingen?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2014)

Wie wärs, wenn du beide PCs dranhängst?


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Januar 2014)

Hast du es mal mit dem dLAN-Konfigurationsassistenten versucht?


----------



## IqpI (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte auch Probleme damit, bis ich die Steckdose gewechselt hab. Im ganzen Haus klappts, nur in meinem Zimmer nicht (kein Scherz). Egal ob die Steckdose direkt neben (durch die wand) der meines Bruders liegt, ob sie Richtung gang geht. Also total komisch 
. habe jetzt ein LAN kabel vom gang über die Tür Stöcke ins Zimmer und habe von 27kbits etwa 26 die ankommen und in cod4 einen 33er ping. Downloadraten bis 3mb/s. Aber mein Zimmer klappt nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. Januar 2014)

Liegt vielleicht an der Phase. Beide Steckdosen müssen auf der gleichen Phase angeschlossen sein, sonst funktioniert es nicht, es sei denn man verwendet einen Phasenkoppler.


----------



## Beni19 (12. Januar 2014)

Ja ich habe eine Software benutzt (die von devolo) und die erkannte nur einen Adapter.
Ich verde es nun mit den Knopf auf den geräten versuchen.


----------



## IqpI (12. Januar 2014)

Wir haben nur 1 Phase, wäre mMn. Auch Schwachsinn, ein Zimmer auf eine 2. Phase zu verlegen


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2014)

Kannst du mal bitte kurz und prägnant beschreiben WIE du im devolo Cockpit vorgegangen bist?


----------



## Beni19 (13. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es gestartet und mir wird das gekaufte produkt angezeigt, das heißt ja es hat wenigstens einen adapter erkannt, aber das ist nun soweiso egal... das ganze geht zurück zu saturn und ich werde mir neben dem router meinen pc raum einrichten... ist sowieso besser 
Danke für die ganzen Antworten! 
Ps: mit den knöpfen hats auch keine verbindung aufgebaut...


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2014)

Im Cockpit gibt einen Punkt links unten mit Konfigurieren oder Hinzufügen (bin grade auf der Arbeit und hab es nicht auf dem Rechner hier) - Draufklicken
Dort kann man dann eine Nummer eingeben die auf dem NICHT am PC angeschlossenen Adapter steht - ablesen und eintippen
Dann sollte er eig. gefunden und hinzugefügt werden.

Ich glaube der Fehler liegt nicht am Gerät


----------



## der_yappi (13. Januar 2014)

So - nochmals als Erklärung:

Unten links gibt es den Button "_*Hinzufügen*_"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da drauf klicken erscheint das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da dann die Sec ID eintragen.
Zu finden auf der Rückseite der dLAN Adapter
Beispielbild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
Google-Ergebnis für http://img.netzwelt.de/thumb/27/2012/4929/37538-powerline-adapter-devolo-dlan-500-avtriple-test-kennwort.jpg


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Januar 2014)

@TE: Blöde Frage: Hast du dir die Bedienungsanleitung überhaupt mal richtig durchgelesen? Dort steht eigentlich alles ausführlich beschrieben.


----------



## Cilitbeng (13. Januar 2014)

Hello,

so wie ich das verstanden habe möchtest du DLAN über 2 Etagen betreiben, oder?

Wie sieht es den mit dem Stromkreis aus? Hängen beide Etagen am selben Stromnetz? Und wie alt sind die Leitungen, bzw. die Sicherungen? 

Hatte so etwas auch schon einmal. Auf der jeweiligen Etage ging das DLAN, nur nicht Vertikal. Sprich von E zum 1. OG, o.ä.


----------

